# dogs from USA to London



## dsarg (Jan 13, 2011)

I am new to this forum but am hoping to find some answers from all of you who have had to deal with moving dogs to another country. Can anyone tell me where to find the best information about what I need to do in order to move our dogs from USA to London so that they won't have to be quarantined. I would love to know what time tables there are and any test I have to have done.
Thanks


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

It's my understanding that 'all' have to go through the 6 month quarantine, that's why I'm going to leave my cat in the states with my mother. Maybe there is a loop hole, but as far as 'i' know there isn't.


----------



## nolenurse2000 (Sep 24, 2010)

Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme 
this website will help you.

We have been dealing with the "Pet Travel Scheme" for the past 4 months and we still don't know if we are taking her with us!

1. get the pet microchiped (make sure it's UK acceptable)
2. Get a Rabies Vaccine
3. Have Rabies Titer done (ours was sent off to Kansas State University Lab!)
6 months from the Titer -- the pet can join you in the UK (after International Health Certificate has been completed, deworming...and ...... something else i am not recalling at the moment)

Good luck!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

hollylane said:


> It's my understanding that 'all' have to go through the 6 month quarantine, that's why I'm going to leave my cat in the states with my mother. Maybe there is a loop hole, but as far as 'i' know there isn't.


See the information that Nolenurse provided. The key thing in coming from the US is to make sure the chip your pet has is the European format chip (there are two different kinds used in the US and one isn't compatible with European standards).

The quarantine still exists, but with proper planning, the right vaccinations and chipping, it can be avoided.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bryanltz (Dec 9, 2010)

hollylane said:


> It's my understanding that 'all' have to go through the 6 month quarantine, that's why I'm going to leave my cat in the states with my mother. Maybe there is a loop hole, but as far as 'i' know there isn't.


HI, my partner is american and were planning on bringing her pets over here to the uk. this link sounds like a good company that can explain the pet passport scheme, so you can get your dog or cat soughted before coming here, so no quarantine, but it will still take 6 months. the other link is to what the uk govt say, which is pretty much the same.

Pet Air UK | A bespoke pet travel service owned and run by vets

Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

bryanltz said:


> HI, my partner is american and were planning on bringing her pets over here to the uk. this link sounds like a good company that can explain the pet passport scheme, so you can get your dog or cat soughted before coming here, so no quarantine, but it will still take 6 months. the other link is to what the uk govt say, which is pretty much the same.
> 
> Pet Air UK | A bespoke pet travel service owned and run by vets
> 
> Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme



Good to know, though I think leaving my kitty in the US with my mother is the best bet anyways, I'd be taking everything including a newborn son, I don't think a cat in the mix of things with paperwork and everything else would be enough to be on my already full plate! hehe


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

hollylane said:


> Good to know, though I think leaving my kitty in the US with my mother is the best bet anyways, I'd be taking everything including a newborn son, I don't think a cat in the mix of things with paperwork and everything else would be enough to be on my already full plate! hehe


You do right to leave Kitty with your mother, cat's adapt very well, but the risk of having to go into quarantine for 6 months very expensive (it cost me over £2,000.00) and it was very distressing for my cat Winnie, she is a 'free spirit', not a cat who likes to sleep all day, If I could have found her a good home in italy I would have done. Also I felt guilty and had a trek each week to visit her, she is out now and settling into her home here in UK


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

bryanltz said:


> HI, my partner is american and were planning on bringing her pets over here to the uk. this link sounds like a good company that can explain the pet passport scheme, so you can get your dog or cat soughted before coming here, so no quarantine, but it will still take 6 months. the other link is to what the uk govt say, which is pretty much the same.
> 
> Pet Air UK | A bespoke pet travel service owned and run by vets
> 
> Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme


You really dont need to use a pet travel service. You and your vet can easily do all the paperwork yourself with a bit of research. 

I am happy to answer any more specific questions you may have after reading the DEFRA guidelines.


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

bunty16 said:


> You do right to leave Kitty with your mother, cat's adapt very well, but the risk of having to go into quarantine for 6 months very expensive (it cost me over £2,000.00) and it was very distressing for my cat Winnie, she is a 'free spirit', not a cat who likes to sleep all day, If I could have found her a good home in italy I would have done. Also I felt guilty and had a trek each week to visit her, she is out now and settling into her home here in UK


I'm glad your kitty is out and settling in!


----------



## bryanltz (Dec 9, 2010)

ladyliberty said:


> You really dont need to use a pet travel service. You and your vet can easily do all the paperwork yourself with a bit of research.
> 
> I am happy to answer any more specific questions you may have after reading the DEFRA guidelines.


thanks,

the biggest problem I have is trying to get a cost. how much roughly would it be for a pet to travel per head?

my partner has 7 cats and 1 dog. if possible we would look at bringing them all, but i hear we are limited to how many animals per head we can bring and how many per flight, but if i could get a rough travel price for one at least i would have a ball park figure to work with. the chip etc i understand.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

bryanltz said:


> thanks,
> 
> the biggest problem I have is trying to get a cost. how much roughly would it be for a pet to travel per head?
> 
> my partner has 7 cats and 1 dog. if possible we would look at bringing them all, but i hear we are limited to how many animals per head we can bring and how many per flight, but if i could get a rough travel price for one at least i would have a ball park figure to work with. the chip etc i understand.


With that many animals, I would definitely look into a service. They know all the ropes of shipping animals, which airlines are the best, etc. There is a limit on the number of animals per flight, but a good service would be able to find flights within the same time frame and help you coordinate. (Who knows, maybe you could get a bulk rate?)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> With that many animals, I would definitely look into a service. They know all the ropes of shipping animals, which airlines are the best, etc. There is a limit on the number of animals per flight, but a good service would be able to find flights within the same time frame and help you coordinate. (Who knows, maybe you could get a bulk rate?)
> Cheers,
> Bev


I was looking at a leaflet in the vet's last night and I am sure I came across some info that says there is a limit to how many pets you can bring into the country, so it would be sensible to contact DEFRA, as at the end of the day, they make the rules for entry into the uk. Make sure the microchip, rabies jabs and blood test are in the right order and within the correct timelines, also make sure the vet has completed it correctly (you will be surprised how they can get it wrong) use a vet who regulaly does this, finally, just before travel make sure the microchip can be read, if it camnnot, even though it has been done, your pet goes into quarantine till it is found (which means surgery) and if not found,( they move around the body!), will have to stay there for 6 months, causing a lot of expense and distress to both owner and pet. I know this from talking to people at quarantine cattery where my cat was placed


----------



## mccarthympma (Dec 30, 2010)

*Moving Dogs*



dsarg said:


> I am new to this forum but am hoping to find some answers from all of you who have had to deal with moving dogs to another country. Can anyone tell me where to find the best information about what I need to do in order to move our dogs from USA to London so that they won't have to be quarantined. I would love to know what time tables there are and any test I have to have done.
> Thanks


We used a company called Air Animal(Pet Transportation Worldwide by Air Animal) to move our dog from USA to Germany and from Germany to UK. They are very, very good and experienced and handled absolutely everything.
Now days I believe if you get the rabies vaccine and certificate 6 months before you move then the dog doesn't have to be quarrentined....it's basically doing the quarentine period while still in the states.
Air Animal will be able to advise you on this and everything else you need to know.
Good luck! You will love living in England with your dog, there are tons of places to walk them and they don't have to be on a leash all the time. You can even take them into the shops in the smaller villages.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

mccarthympma said:


> We used a company called Air Animal(Pet Transportation Worldwide by Air Animal) to move our dog from USA to Germany and from Germany to UK. They are very, very good and experienced and handled absolutely everything.
> Now days I believe if you get the rabies vaccine and certificate 6 months before you move then the dog doesn't have to be quarrentined....it's basically doing the quarentine period while still in the states.
> Air Animal will be able to advise you on this and everything else you need to know.
> Good luck! You will love living in England with your dog, there are tons of places to walk them and they don't have to be on a leash all the time. You can even take them into the shops in the smaller villages.


You have to do things in the correct order and timelines, first microchip, then rabies jab, 3 weeks later blood test, if the blood test shows posotive, from the date of the result you have to wait 6 months before being permitted into the country. Some dogs are banned. Make sure your vet is experienced and can do this correctly. Paperwork must be 100% correct. Your dog will have to go into quarantine if things are not acceptable at the border. Con tact DEFRA for further advice, it is they who make the rules for UK


----------



## aeryun2005 (Sep 2, 2010)

bunty16 said:


> You have to do things in the correct order and timelines, first microchip, then rabies jab, 3 weeks later blood test, if the blood test shows posotive, from the date of the result you have to wait 6 months before being permitted into the country. Some dogs are banned. Make sure your vet is experienced and can do this correctly. Paperwork must be 100% correct. Your dog will have to go into quarantine if things are not acceptable at the border. Con tact DEFRA for further advice, it is they who make the rules for UK


FYI the 6 mos starts from the date of the BLOOD DRAW not the results.

Aeryun


----------



## northgadoglover (Feb 15, 2011)

bryanltz said:


> thanks,
> 
> the biggest problem I have is trying to get a cost. how much roughly would it be for a pet to travel per head?
> 
> my partner has 7 cats and 1 dog. if possible we would look at bringing them all, but i hear we are limited to how many animals per head we can bring and how many per flight, but if i could get a rough travel price for one at least i would have a ball park figure to work with. the chip etc i understand.


We are bringing our 7 dogs and 2 cats and the airfare for them is $11K but they are family so there is no option.


----------



## JedWard (Mar 30, 2009)

dsarg said:


> I am new to this forum but am hoping to find some answers from all of you who have had to deal with moving dogs to another country. Can anyone tell me where to find the best information about what I need to do in order to move our dogs from USA to London so that they won't have to be quarantined. I would love to know what time tables there are and any test I have to have done.
> Thanks


The Defra site mentioned above outlines the entire process. If you have the lead time and you go through it properly (and timing is *crucial*) it's actually quite painless.

I did it with my beagle and flew into Gatwick. Within an hour of leaving the terminal I had my dog in the van with me and was heading to my new house. I can't speak to cats, but the non-quarantine option works fine. Plenty of vets in the States have the experience you'll need, so just ask ahead of time.

And don't give your dogs/cats anything to 'calm their nerves' - not sure if Defra mentions it, but apparently the combination of drugs and altitude has a more powerful effect on animals than on people, and many altitude deaths are not the fault of airlines or airline personnel, but rather careless owners.

Good luck!


----------



## northgadoglover (Feb 15, 2011)

JedWard said:


> The Defra site mentioned above outlines the entire process. If you have the lead time and you go through it properly (and timing is *crucial*) it's actually quite painless.
> 
> I did it with my beagle and flew into Gatwick. Within an hour of leaving the terminal I had my dog in the van with me and was heading to my new house. I can't speak to cats, but the non-quarantine option works fine. Plenty of vets in the States have the experience you'll need, so just ask ahead of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement for me as well!


----------



## JedWard (Mar 30, 2009)

JedWard said:


> ...
> I can't speak to cats, but ...
> 
> Good luck!


Incidentally, I can't speak to dogs or fish, either. I am not Bobby Darin. or Dr. Dolittle. 

But I can speak to a horse (of course).


----------



## mccarthympma (Dec 30, 2010)

northgadoglover said:


> We are bringing our 7 dogs and 2 cats and the airfare for them is $11K but they are family so there is no option.


Did you call AirAnimal? When we used them they were able to give us a quote and all the other info. we needed. They were excellent about answering all my questions and calming all my fears. They are very experienced and know what they are doing.
I can't remember how much it cost to move our dog with them but I know it wasn't cheap. They take care of absolutely everything and do door to door service, to us, it was worth the cost.
Good luck with your move!


----------

